# Walk around weight of fighters



## Hendo (Mar 2, 2007)

Crazy that Ed herman walk almost the same weight as Wanderlei Silva


Georges St. Pierre: walk around at 190-195. (185 five day before fight)

Chuck liddell walk around at 220-225

Matt Lindland walk around at 200-205

Ed Herman walk around at 210-212 

Josh Koscheck walk around at 190-192

Jason Mcdonald walk around 200-205

Jon Fitch walk around at 190

Wanderlei silva walk around at 215-218

Mac danzig walk around at 170

Thiago Alves Walk around at 185

Okami walk aroud 210 




Feeel free to post other fighter real weight


----------



## GKY (Jun 3, 2007)

Andreson Silva walks around at 215
Tito walks around at almost 230
Huston Alexander doesn't cut weight
Lesnar is approximately 280
Thats all I can remember


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

i don't believe the thiago alves numbers...they've said during his fights he cuts a tremendous amount of weight for the division and walks around well over 190


----------



## No1Brawler (Sep 23, 2007)

Is the walk around weight the weight they have when there is no fights in the present future and they're training minimally and getting a bit fat?


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Aaronyman said:


> i don't believe the thiago alves numbers...they've said during his fights he cuts a tremendous amount of weight for the division and walks around well over 190


Who is that, Joe Rogan? I have never seen or heard anyone talking about Alves being a big 170'er until you brought it up. He did fail a drug test for using stuff to help him cut though, so idkk

Also, Lesnar does not drop any weight to get to 265. He says it in this video actually:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=wwwnpo3VQZU


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Sylvia walks around close to 300 if I remember correctly.


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

Rich Franklin walks around at 205lbs, although he was a fair bit heavier when he fought at Light Heavyweight (for obvious reasons).


----------



## jasonc84 (Nov 9, 2007)

I've heard when forrest isn't training he walks around at 235ish, and is cut is slow and over his whole training time.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Source or I'm not buying this. I'm going to go watch that video clip of GSP answering fan questions again because I swear he said he walks around at 185lbs.


----------



## Cartheron (Sep 5, 2007)

People confuse walk around weight with:-

- What fighters weigh when they aren't in a training camp.

- What fighters weigh when they are in a training camp.

- What fighters weigh before they start cutting via dehydration (mostly) to make weight for weigh-ins.


----------



## mma17 (Jun 4, 2007)

I've heard Eric Esch walks around at 250-260 and actually gains 150 pounds a day out from fight day.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Some body said Lesnar walked around at 280, I remember before the Mir fight listening to a interview were he said he was walking around at about 285 a week before the fight and used to walk around at over 300 before he started seriously training for the cardio.


----------



## wallysworld191 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hendo said:


> Crazy that Ed herman walk almost the same weight as Wanderlei Silva
> 
> 
> Georges St. Pierre: walk around at 190-195. (185 five day before fight)
> ...


when i met Mcdonald he had to have been atleast 210. more likely 220. hes fuckin huge for middle weight. Ive heard of wanderlei being over 230 before, and liddell being around 250. franklin is usually 215. Forrest gets up to 245 all the time, rampage is 230-235 often. tito gets close to 250 some times. 

Im not sure that i think GSP is that big though, Hes got like no body fat so cuting 25ibs doesnt seem real likely, plus hes like 5'11'' so being that big and going to 170 would be really tough.

I cut from 205ish, down to 179.9 for grappling. I used to be like 245 though, so i can totally see people making huge cuts.


----------



## Hendo (Mar 2, 2007)

Rated said:


> Source or I'm not buying this. I'm going to go watch that video clip of GSP answering fan questions again because I swear he said he walks around at 185lbs.


5 day before a fight he is 185 and slowly cut down to 169


----------



## Cabana (Dec 12, 2010)

St.Pierre stated in todays press conference that his walking weight was 189/190.


----------

